# Derbyshire Countryside Club Has anyone heard of them?



## Keltic (22 October 2009)

Ive never heard of them but they are meeting in Mapperley at the weekend. Someone has told me they have a website but I cant find it? Have I got the name right? Any ideas?
Thanks :grin:


----------



## combat_claire (23 October 2009)

Well there is a Derbyshire Country Club near Mapperley. At a guess might be the High Peak Harriers meeting there. Try giving secretary a call.

http://www.highpeakhunt.co.uk/Contact.html


----------



## Supatrix1 (23 October 2009)

Hi Yes I go with the Derbyshire Countryside Club and will be there this sunday at Mapperley, They only have a website on Facebook 'Derbyshire Countryside Club' I highly recommend them I think they are brilliant!!


----------



## Keltic (23 October 2009)

Found them!! Looks good a few dates near me too!! Woo Hoo :grin:


----------



## 21sassy (26 June 2010)

Hi all I am one of the field organisers for the Derbyshire countryside club. You can find lots of info about our rides on Facebook. Or ring me for info Sarah 07793401387. We have some fantastic rides organised.


----------



## 21sassy (26 June 2010)

Countryside club whos aim is to raise funds for charitable purpose through equestrian and social activities, to help raise funds by helping towards reliving the pain and suffering 
a of others. Rides are organised using a  traffic light system this involves 3 groups green the front group for those who want to go at a faster  pace with lots of jumping yellow for those who wish to go at a slightly slower pace and jump smaller fences selectivly  and red for those who wish to build there confidance or get horses acustomed to large groups or just like looking at beautiful     countryside at a sedentary pace. The club have some fantastic rides organised for the coming months all by kind invitation of our wonderfull farmers and land owner whos  support, kindness and generosity  make our rides possible to raise funds for charitable purposses. The rides cover approx 15/18 miles with little or no road work.  Our hosts of the day choose the recipiant charity. And at tea at the end of day are presented with a cheque made payable to there designated charity.


----------



## irish_only (29 June 2010)

combat_claire said:



			Well there is a Derbyshire Country Club near Mapperley. At a guess might be the High Peak Harriers meeting there. Try giving secretary a call.

http://www.highpeakhunt.co.uk/Contact.html

Click to expand...

Deffo not High Peak Hunt!!


----------

